# State Park Vehicle Permits



## DaYoop (Oct 26, 2000)

Do start park vehicle permits expire on January 1st or in March like the hunting/fishing licenses?

thanks


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

December 31, calendar year. Different from licenses.


----------



## DaYoop (Oct 26, 2000)

thanks Boehr, guess I better get a new permit before I get a ticket


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

I bought a state park sticker for the inlaws as a christmas gift. They will enjoy the boat launches as well as several camping trips.

I've always had one pet peeve about the yearly state park sticker. It is the driver that is using the sticker to get in the park 'not' the vehicle. We should not be forced to by several $20 stickers just because we are on a car picnic one day and truck towing a boat the next week. That is double taxation on the same person driving!


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Hamilton Reef, 

I agree completely. I am forced to take my vehicle with the sticker on it whether I want to or not. I don't like this. Usage of the park (degradation of the facilities therefore maintenance expense) would not change, just the amount of revenue would change. 

So the vehicle pass is not an accurate measure of usage (it would overpredict usage, since a single individual may buy 2 passes) , although the fees which are generated in theory should go to upkeep of the facilities.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Splitshot,
As a former park ranger at Muskegon State Park I am aware of this. Just wave a lot while cruising through the gate as quickly as possible and lock your vehicle.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I understand what you are saying but doing it that way also allows multiple people or families to use the sticker, things that are not intended to happen. If/when you get caught don't be complaining about it.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Splitshot _
> * Now that you have an idea that I might do it, that might be reason to figure out who I am. That would be pretty easy. *


I for one will be paying a lot closer attention to Americas Most Wanted.....revelations like this prove you may be capable of nearly anything. In fact werent you the guy parked outside the Deer and Turkey Show with the shopping bag over the meter pretending it was out of order???


jp


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

Does anyone want to buy some blue and white handicap emblem air freshners for your cars? 

Magnet


----------



## Dave Simmons (Dec 5, 2001)

Dang it Slipshot, I sat in that gum.


----------



## DaYoop (Oct 26, 2000)

geesh--sorry fellas  


Seriously though--why don't they turn this into a permit system similar to hunting/fishing licenses with the permit being one that sits on the dash or hangs from the mirror. This way its the driver who is allowed to enter regardless of vehicle, and the permit is registered to that driver via driver license number????


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Splitshot, just PM me your address so I don't have to go through the trouble of locating you. 

DaYoop...Your post might be a good idea, you should submit it to the NRC.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Since when are they interested in *GOOD* ideas??? 

jp


Sorry to clog your forum with silliness but sometimes there has to be a lighter side of law?


----------



## DaYoop (Oct 26, 2000)

You really think so Boehr? I tell ya what, I'll do a poll and see what people think and if the majority would prefer that way I'll write it up.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2002)

What you all have to do is buy a state sticker. Get out the saran wrap. Pull the saran wrap taught. Stick the sticker on it. Then trim the excess off around the sticker. Now whatever car you use, Give the saran wrap a good slobber, and slap it on the windshield. Then you can peel it off any time you want to use on another car.

If the State can shift money out of accounts intended for outdoors, I can prevent another 20 from being shifted out of my wallet.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

....it is happening all over again!!!! Now I have to add Jimbo to my evergrowing list of master criminals and scofflaws so now I have Jimbo.....and o yeah.....Ray.

Now if I can get Jimbo to admit bringing his own home-microwaved popcorn to the theatre I can make a clean sweep. 

What is Crimestoppers paying for rewards these days??

jp


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I must be the last honest and decent person alive.

Frugality will lead to crime

Scrooge, 1928


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

> I must be the last honest and decent person alive.


It ain't easy is it Shoeman.


----------



## DryFly (Jun 4, 2001)

Hey, aren't you the guy who, years ago, went to the drive in theater alone in the car and paid for one, then once you found your spot, opened the trunk to let your buddies out so they could see the movie for free?

I heard of this when I was a teen ager back in the 60's only I tried it with my date! Word got out and girls no longer wanted to go out with me. That is when I took up fishing! 

I agree with your logic on this issue. It is a vehicle pass, I have 2 vehicles and can drive only one at a time. I paid for the permit for me to use, therefore I should be able to use it no matter which of my 2 vehicles I drive at the time.

Unfortunately there are those who will try to cheat. The law is the law.
Just quit goint to State Parks, they are too busy and noisey anyway. Find a quite place in the woods and pitch your tent.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I can agree with that DryFly. Camping at a State Park, electricty, showers, TV, some campers with air conditioning. Real hardship camping.


----------

